# Notice how quiet...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone else notice how quiet the sports section has become after BYU lost to TCU?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Craig.... :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*\-\* -oOo- :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just wait until they score forty points against a sub .500 team!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just not much to say. The haters don't have to keep jabbing the beast with "no way is BYU a BCS team" and the Cougar Nation don't have to try to defend it. To me, that is the beauty of it all. It gets settled on the field. Scoreboard don't lie.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Its a refreshing change.... though soon enough things will be back to normal... -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya, just wait for that last game of the season. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

One good thing is BYU's coach didn't join the media circus and go on national shows looking for props for BCS consideration and national championship status. Hopefully, the Utes can go undefeated so Whitlessham won't have to eat crow. Maybe Whitlessham should be a little more quiet until the season is closer to ending, but as a typical Ute, he just has to shoot his mouth off!

I will predict that Utah will beat BYU by as much as TCU did...unless they put the subs in early. I think Utah has a very creative and fast team this year. I'm predicting right now that Utah has BYU's number this season and it won't be pretty. BYU has just shown no creativity, spunk (except the UCLA game) and look to be manhandled by the Utes. 

I'm a BYU fan but I can tell they just don't have what Utah has this year. I can appreciate and cheer for Utah to have a great season, which is a little different than the standard Ute fan with blinders on. They claim that BYU is a controlling school, but Ute fans can see nothing but red and can't appreciate that BYU success gives credit to thier conference and program.

I can vote and cheer for both Utah and BYU. I guess that's a win-win situation.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> *One good thing is BYU's coach didn't join the media circus and go on national shows looking for props for BCS consideration and national championship status. Hopefully, the Utes can go undefeated so Whitlessham won't have to eat crow. Maybe Whitlessham should be a little more quiet until the season is closer to ending, but as a typical Ute, he just has to shoot his mouth off!*
> 
> I will predict that Utah will beat BYU by as much as TCU did...unless they put the subs in early. I think Utah has a very creative and fast team this year. I'm predicting right now that Utah has BYU's number this season and it won't be pretty. BYU has just shown no creativity, spunk (except the UCLA game) and look to be manhandled by the Utes.
> 
> ...


Did you even watch the interview? He was not shooting his mouth off, if anything he was very classy and smooth, which surprised many. It was good for the conference and Utah. He was quick to say that they have not made it to a BCS game yet they still have 4 tough games left, in which he lied, they have 3 tough games left San Diego State is worse than USU.

I agree that TCU's and BYU's success helps Utah, but it works the other way around too. A conference is stronger with several good teams versus one good team. Look at the WAC, Boise State pretty much dominates that conference, but their schedule is weak and would never get in over a BYU, TCU, or Utah assuming they had the same records. I would love to see BYU win out (except against Utah). At this point I am hoping Utah goes undefeated so they can play in a BCS game, I would rather see one team go than none go because they beat each other up too much.


----------

